# Registered Nurse/CPC looking for per diem ER E/M work



## JHAMLIN (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello, I have a fully functioning home office and am
looking for per diem E/M work. I have been performing
Q/A for ER docs for nearly 4 years.
Thank you!
Jill


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Feb 25, 2010)

A company by the name of Aviacode is looking for remote E/M auditors.  I was approached by them but had to decline as I already work remotely for 3 other companies.

I have 2 friends who work for them currently and are very happy with them.

Best of Luck!


----------

